# Solved: Word 2003 won't open



## cannon222 (Dec 28, 2006)

computer running XP Media Center (Dell Dimension E510)

I have MS Office 2003 installed (Student and Teacher Edition), and it was working fine for months.

recently it started not opening documents. it shows the initial logo, and Windows Task Manager show the process "WINWORD.EXE" running, but the applications tab does not show Word running. 

I have tried re-installing the Office package, but still having trouble

suggestions? thanks in advance.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Try deleting the "normal.dot" file as below:
http://www.theofficeexperts.com/word.htm

Scroll down to "troubleshooting Word" and start at Step 3.

A corrupt "normal.dot" file will cause the type of issue that you have, reinstalling Word will not "fix" it.


----------



## cannon222 (Dec 28, 2006)

turns out my problem had nothing to do with Word

I use Norton anti-virus software, and inadvertently installed AOL spyware software. That disabled the norton software, and the Office programs were trying to run a virus scan before opening any documents. Once I uninstalled the AOL spyware software, everything started running fine again.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Glad it's fixed, and it's really good that you posted the solution, as it may help others!


----------

